# Leaving halter on when riding!?



## BWolters

Do you guys put your bridle on over your halter? I have noticed people do? what are the benefits/negatives of that ?


----------



## DunOverIt

If I'm on a trail ride, or a rodeo where I'm on and off all day, or working cows.. I keep a rope halter on underneath with the lead tied off the saddle horn. I can tie my horse when I need to.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

The only time I've ever done that was out on the trail so I can let the horses graze when I get off to eat or something.


----------



## BWolters

Ya do alot of trial riding would be easier. why a rope halter?


----------



## DunOverIt

BWolters said:


> Ya do alot of trial riding would be easier. why a rope halter?


Don't like nylon. And only use leather for my halter horses at shows.


----------



## BWolters

OK! thanks


----------



## corinowalk

I love trail bridles. They are inexpensive and offer all the benefits of riding with a halter on without all the extra bulk. Heres my buddy Scooter in his halter/bridle-trail bridle.


----------



## Izz

I leave the halter on with a lead rope attached _if it has a purpose_. For example if I'll be out on the trail for hours and might want to get off the horseback and walk for a while to stretch my legs, or sometimes I cross areas where it's too dangerous to be mounted, boggy areas or scree areas, then I want to get off and lead the horse by a leadrope and not by the reins. If I loose my balance walking in such areas I might jerk the horses mouth if leading by the reins and I don't want to cause the horse pain. It's also handy to be able to tie the horse safely if you let him wear a halter and a lead rope.


----------



## BWolters

Ya I think Im going to leave the halter on and have a lead rope tied to the saddle, cause it would be nice!


----------



## masatisan

I do anytime I'm not in an enclosed space. What if something happened to my bridle? its much easier in an emergency situation to have some sort of backup. I use an english bridle with no noseband and I usually run the throatlach through the cheekrings on the halter for extra security. On my english saddle, I tie the leadrope with a quick release to the buck strap that I made for my baby cousins.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

I leave it on, mostly because I'm too lazy and don't see any point in taking it off. It's also nice to have something beside the reins/bit to grab onto if you had to get off for whatever reason.


----------



## lilruffian

i leave mine on most of the time (though i'll admit it's out of pure lazyness most of the time lol). 
It's handy if you have to get off & lead or tie the horse. You can also use the lead rope on certain horses with your rein to help with turning/stopping.
I also like it when i have a horse (like my new mare) who is still learning to accept the whole bridling thing.


----------



## equiniphile

For me it's an OCD thing, I can't stand the cluttered look of a halter and a bridle together, LOL! So I never ride with both, unless we trailer away from home to ride and I don't want to risk taking a halter off to put a bridle on, or vice versa.


----------



## churumbeque

My horse lunged into the lake and the chin strap broke. I couldn't steer him and we were heading straight across the lake. I had a halter and a lead and could get the horse turned around. It literally saved my life. I can't swim and I am sure I would have panicked the further out we had gone.


----------



## QOS

I leave it on in case I need to get off and tie him or just lead him. It is purely a matter of preference.


----------



## kevinshorses

I NEVER leave my halter on when I ride. Sometimes it would be handy but I hate to look like a sheepherder. I have a pair of hobbles that I can carry on my saddle if I think I might need to stop or I always have a lariet that I can use to tie my horse up if I have to.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Lol, Kevin, I always pegged you as more practical than vain!


----------



## kevinshorses

I have my vanities when it comes to my gear and my horses. When you ride with REAL cowboys you learn very quickly that if you want to be taken seriously you must walk the walk and talk the talk but also look the look so to speak. I am quilty of not taking someone seriously as a cowboy if they have nylon headstalls, plastic saddles or halter-bridle combos.


----------



## usandpets

When we go for a longer ride, we'll have a rope halter on under the bridle and have a lead rope on the saddle but not hooked to the halter. If for some reason the horse puts its head down or the rope comes undone from the saddle, the horse could step on or over it and cause a wreck. We leave the rope halter on so if we stop for a break, we can tie the horse up easier. A rope halter is light and doesn't interfere with the bridle.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

If you were to tie with your lariet would you fashion a rope halter? Or rope around the neck? Just curious.
I personally ride with a rope halter under the bridle, but that's ok because there aren't any real cowboys around here for hundreds of miles!


----------



## BWolters

Would the bridle halter work with a hackmore?


----------



## mbender

BWolters, do you ride bitless?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

Ya my TB behaves sooooo much better


----------



## mbender

I have a collar for my horse. But then again you really have to trust your animal. She is neck reined and so she listens to the collar. I don't use a halter when I ride but a lot of you ride english. I ride western. I was going to say to hook the halter and lead over the horn. I also have a cantel pack. Like a saddle bag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

what do you mean? I use an endurance saddle


----------



## mbender

Ok. So a light saddle. Horn or no horn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

NO horn just like the curve part you can grip.. Better yet here is a picture!


----------



## BWolters

Here you go


----------



## mbender

I didn't get the pic but I know what your talking about. The collar looks like a very large dog collar. That's it! Easy peasy! Is your horse neck reined?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

Working on it, he still has some issues


----------



## mbender

He's very pretty. I like his color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

He is great! hes my buddy


----------



## mbender

Not working tonite?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

off in 1 hr... Ive been working since friday at 6pm


----------



## mbender

Eeeww yuck! Tired?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters

Understatement


----------



## mbender

I suppose. I thought I was tired! Been up since 3 this morning. My eyes are burning! So why did you ask this question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

I'll leave a rope halter on if I know I'm going to be out for a long time or if we are going to stop somewhere. Its nice to have if you get off and have to lead or pony your horse for some reason.
We'll also leave the halter on a new or young horse that hasn't been on the trail alot.
I would't tie it to your saddle though. If you have a horn, loop it under the pommel & over the horn. Make sure it doesn't drag & leave enough for your horse to move comfortably without getting caught up in the lead line. Your weight when you sit in the saddle should be enough to keep it from slipping loose. Another option is to loop it in your belt loop or put the end in your pocket.
I've seen some people tie the lead line loosely around the horse's neck with a slip knot also.


----------



## kevinshorses

Skipsfirstspike said:


> If you were to tie with your lariet would you fashion a rope halter? Or rope around the neck? Just curious.
> I personally ride with a rope halter under the bridle, but that's ok because there aren't any real cowboys around here for hundreds of miles!


It would depend on the horse. All of my horses could be trusted to behave themselves with just the rope around thier neck but if I were riding a clients horse then I would probably make a halter out of it and/or use hobbles. If something dod happen and the horse was choking I always carry a knife so I could just cut the rope. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Izz

kevinshorses said:


> I NEVER leave my halter on when I ride. Sometimes it would be handy but I hate to look like a sheepherder. I have a pair of hobbles that I can carry on my saddle if I think I might need to stop or I always have a lariet that I can use to tie my horse up if I have to.


Hi Kevin. Your comment really amused me. Please do enlighten me, what does a sheepherder look like in America? And in what way will a cowboy and a sheepherder differ in equipment on their horses and why? 
Here is a picture of a Norwegian sheepherder from the fall when we were in the mountains searching for and collecting our sheeps.


----------



## kevinshorses

In the U.S. most sheepherders are from Chile or Peru and come here on temporary work vistas. The owners of the sheep generally provide the sheepherder with the cheapest saddle and horse they can find because many times the person doesn't have much experience with horses. A sheep man will use a lariet to tie down anything that needs a rope. He may also use it for a clothesline or to tow a truck. 

A cowboy provides his own gear and often uses the most expensive custom built saddle he can almost afford. He also works hard to improve any horse he throws a leg over. A cowboy also carries a lariet but the only knots are on the ends and he only uses it for roping cattle. I have seen many cowboys use bits that cost $400-600. I've also seen several Peruvian sheepherders using horses and equipment that could be replaced for less than $300.

Both groups get thier jobs done but there is no place for cheap equipment when you are chasing a 1000lb animal that is dead set on escape and there is no reason to have three or four thousand dollars tied up in horses and saddle just to stay within sight of a docile band of sheep.


----------



## WickedNag

My halter is NEVER under my bridle...


----------



## SailorGriz

I'm new to this so I've relied on my Mrs. and her experience. She doesn't leave the halter on when riding and, when we stop, swaps out the bridle for the halter.

Sorry folks, but I'm lazier than that! So, as a compromize I added a nose band with a ring under it to my bridle. I carry a lead rope coiled and hanging from my saddle. I can either lead him with it or tie him with it without riding with both halter and bridle and without swapping them out when I stop.

Of course, when going for long rides with long stops I'll swap 'em out just to get the bit out of Mr. Big's mouth for awhile.


----------



## BWolters

Here is the one I found:

HALTER/BRIDLE LEATHER COMBO-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply


----------



## BWolters

I have alot of areas on the trails I ride that It would be nice if I could jump off hook up the lead and tie him off for breaks or to run into a friends house, The one I found (20 dollars cheaper than stateline) has quick release for my hackmore.


----------



## BWolters

Here is a hackmore similar to the one I use now

HACKAMORE CHROME PLATED-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply

Like I said he is so much more relaxed and able to slow down his trots etc....
He used to fight bits like it was his job (yes tried having teeth check, different bits all that stuff)


----------



## trailhorserider

I just don't like the "look" of a halter under a bridle, and I regularly trail ride for 4-5 hours ( in the summer) without even a halter. 

However, if I don't trust the horse (like when I first bought my new mare) or if I know I am going to be tying the horse up on the ride, I like to use a rope halter under the bridle. It fits SO MUCH nicer than a regular halter. It doesn't cause the horse to sweat more, doesn't cause as much bulk under the bridle, etc. 

So when I do use a halter under a bridle, I always use a rope halter. 

Now with my Mustang, whom I probably trust wayyyyy too much, I unsnap my one-piece reins and snap them around his neck (like a noose) and will actually tie him like that. But it wouldn't take much for a horse to break loose that way.


----------



## lildonkey8

i will leave a halter on under and clip the lead rope to my saddle. but only with a western saddle


----------



## musicalmarie1

I have a halter/ bridle combo. I love it! It makes it easier to lead her around if I need to, but I can also have variety-- if I want just her bit on to let her know who's boss, I can do that, but I don't have the reins clipped on. Or if I'm just going around the pasture I can clip the reins on the halter. It's great!


----------



## lilkitty90

i cannot for the life of me stand the way a rope/nylon or leather halter on under a bridle. if your horse was taught to tie properly you could easily tie with your reins. or like kevin said, use a lariet. if your horse was taught to stand and accept a bit properly it wont run off in the case of taking the halter off and putting a bridle on. and if thats the case you can always use the rope halter and leave it snapped around the neck until you get the bridle on and then unsnap or untie it and viola! i think it's too cluttered and bad looking, i am lazy thats why i rarely use leather tack lol but not taking the halter off shows either A, Laziness (which even i have!) or B. a horse that isn't yet fully trained to stand and tie. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## netty83

I take lessons but my instructor takes me trail riding and I learn on the trail. Mostly off road but some road work. I always prefer to leave the halter on and tie the rope round the horn that way if i get into trouble or my confidence has taken a nose dive I can pass the rope to my instructor until i regain my composure. I call it my safety net.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

lilkitty90 said:


> if your horse was taught to tie properly you could easily tie with your reins.


So you are saying tie the horse using the reins attached to the bit? :shock:



I ride English so there really is no place for a halter under my bridle. If I need to tie I remove the bridle and put the halter back on. 

Mr. AB rides a green mare who is a freak. He leaves his rope halter on under the bridle. It kind of looks like a nose band from a distance since they are the same color. If his mare has an issue (pretty common, though she is getting better, have to start some where I guess) he has the ability to hook his lead to her halter.


----------



## lilkitty90

Always, Yes unless i have a rope i can slip around her neck, i do tie with my reins, i give her plenty of moving room to move her head and the tie is quite loose, i have trust that my horse isn't going to run off, even when she is scared she runs to me, my horse knows when she is tied and will stand there. i can even untie her and drope the rope or reins and she'll still insist that she is tied and gladly stand there.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I suppose leather will break first.

I was taught to not tie using reins because if the horse panics and pulls they could easily break their jaw.

To me it is a risk not worth taking and it truly has nothing to do with trusting my horse or not trusting me my horse.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_The only time I leave the halter on under the bridle is for a greener horse who still isn't used to having the halter taken on and off. I have put a halter back on over top of the bridle and recross-tied a few times, for a quick pee before a ride, but never more then a few minutes._


----------



## kevinshorses

I have seen many horses pull back while tied with the bridle and while it would be difficult (though) not immpossible for a horse to break its jaw it is quite easy for them to break your headstall or reins. I try not to leave my bridle on anytime I tie up my horse because it is liable to get broken. Even if the horse walks off dragging the reins it's pretty common to get them stepped on and broken. I have a horse skull in my barn and believe me it is a very robust piece of bone.


----------



## Trails

I used to leave a rope halter under the bridle and it always worked very well for me. Easy enough to hop off; clip on a lead; tie up ; take a break etc. 

I've recently (past couple of years) switched over to a mecate system which I'm very pleased with. I very much like the increased versatility that it offers. 

As far as tying with your reins... It's your animal and do what works for you but I'd be fearful of something happening and the horse getting hurt or breaking your bridle/ reins/ did I mention horse?


----------



## chvyluvgrl

If I don't leave my halter on on the trail I tie it to my saddle. I like to have it either on or on my saddle because you never know when you might need it. we ahve one horse that never ride with out it because he likes to slip the bridle off and you can turn and stop him with the halter. I have had instances where the bridle broke, a rien broke, or a freind horses bridle broke and we have had to use it. I like it on the saddle now more than on my horse just because I can ride my horse bridless so I don't worry about if and when the bridle breaks. Also, I have found it useful for loose horses on the trail, when you need to tie your horse to clear a trail and many other instances. I compete in Competitive Trail Rides and you can actually loose points for not having a halter on your person or your horse. It is just a good idea, you never know when you will need it, and it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## candandy49

On big organized Benefit Trail Rides a halter and lead rope are required equipment. I usually put the bridle on over my horses halter and coiled the lead rope and snapped it to a ring that holds the back cinch. Here's a pictue of me and my horse ready to hit the trail with a big group of riders.









Note the lead rope attached to the saddle. It never bothered Candy to have it there. Occasionly we would find a place to canter a little and the lead rope flopping never unsettled her. When I did get saddle bags I sometimes put the halter in one of them.

As for tieing with the reins, I never liked doing it, because of potential problems cropping up. With horses it is better to never say "never". I did one time have no other option but to tie my horse with the reins. I "sweated blood" until I could get back to her.


----------



## WesternJake

I normally don't, just because it looks clunky. 
I will admit though, it's a pain in the butt to change halter to bridle, vice versa, in the cold dark before & after drill practice. 
I will probably use a rope halter over Jake's bridle when we start doing our drill competitions, just throwing it on when we're not performing, not actually riding in it lol.

Emily


----------



## traildancer

I don't like the look of a halter under the bridle, especially when the strap that goes over the poll slides back. That being said, when I pack in, I leave a rope halter (burgundy, of course!) under the bridle. When I don't have a halter on, I use a collar that a friend gave me that buckles around the neck and has a ring for tying up. I use that alot for day rides with my main riding horse.


----------



## paintluver

I think I have left the halter on Romeo when I ride once. I really don't like the look of everything with the halter on. I was taught that if a horse was broke to ride, he shouldn't need a halter under his bridle.
But that said, if I was on a long trail ride I would either bring a rope halter with me, or leave it under the bridle depending on the plans for the day.


----------



## Reiterin

I don't think my trail rides are a fashion shows. I leave the bridle on when I ride for several reasons. - Taking it off while tacking up and not having anything on my horse for that time it takes me to get the bridle on. If something spooks my horse, she'll be gone and I'll never see her again. (I have almost lost my horse this way before)
If something happens during the ride and her bridle breaks, she's still got her halter on and I can grab that easily.
I do a lot of trail work during some of my rides. We tie up our horses and clear brush and trees from the path of the trail. It's SO much easier to just leave the halter on all the time. as we get on and off and on and off.


----------



## Eliz

I HATE the look. It look like something off of craigslist... Lol.

I can see how it'd be safer/more practical, but I'd rather put a halter on the horn or in a saddle bag or something for longer trail rides.

When I was little (8 or under) we always had the halter on and a leadrope attached and wrapped around the horn for pasture riding, and even barrel racing (which is more like canter to the barrel then trot around it at that age but...). I have no idea why. We just always did.


----------



## horselver1979

It just looks unsightly to me. So I have not done it in a looong time. I know, I know when we trail ride its not important to look good but I like it better. Now if I had a halter/bridle combo I would put the lead in my bag.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

when riding at home or shows i always take the halter off, but when im out on a trail or out at a friends place i usually leave it on


----------



## phantomhorse13

i'm not sure if i have ever ridden dreams without her halter on.

my headstall is designed to attach to a halter. it makes transitioning between trail and hold very easy and acts as a cue to her that it's time to relax--unsnap reins from hack, attach to halter, remove headstall, enter check.


----------



## Endiku

The mare I ride sometimes is extremely picky with her head, and sometimes responds better to a halter than a bridle just because she doesnt like pressure. For that reason, I always ride with a thin rope halter under her hackamoore incase she gets upset, or with just a nylon halter and clip on reins- no bridle.


----------



## Western2English

If you are on and off you horse like all day that it makes tying your horse easier. It can cause halter sores but I leave my halter on my horse like all the time and he;s fine.
~ Incroyable


----------



## Newby32

I always ride with the lead tied around my saddle too. If I ever had to tie up for some reason, I want to have that option. I have friends who ride out without it all the time, but I like it as a precaution.


----------



## Jolly Badger

It's not a method I use all the time (I'm always trying new things), but I have a "horse collar" that I can roll up and keep inside my saddle bag or hang from my saddle while I'm riding. 

If we stop along the trail for lunch, I just put it on my horse and use that to tie him, and take off his bridle while he is tied so that he can rub and scratch his face all he wants without worrying about the bridle getting scraped, buckles breaking, etc. 

Then, when we're ready to go again, I just put the bridle back on, take the collar off, and away we go!


----------



## hoopla

No. It interferes with the bridle and is unnecessary


----------



## BoldComic

Yes I do. My husband grew up riding and that's just what they did. They do a lot of hunting from horseback so when they get off the horses to do a push they need to have a way to tie the horses. So they leave the halters on under the bridle and tie the lead rope to the saddle horn. I leave my halter on but take the lead rope off and tie it behind my saddle because my aussie saddle doesn't have a horn. I've been glad to have it several times.


----------



## RockoDog16

I dont use a halter on my horse while riding it in the arena because it is too much stuff around my horses head! When im the trails tho i ride with a halter in case i have to get off...


----------



## karebear444

I always have a halter and lead rope on when I go on the trail rides. Rope halter is fine too, but I wouldn't leave it on when you put your horse in the trailer.


----------



## Painted Horse

karebear444 said:


> I always have a halter and lead rope on when I go on the trail rides. Rope halter is fine too, but I wouldn't leave it on when you put your horse in the trailer.


 
Why not? How do you tie your horse in the trailer if you remove the halter? I don't worry too much about tying tight in the trailer, I usually just slip the lead through the ring but no know. The horses feel the slight resistance and stand. It also keeps the lead up and off the floor and out of their urine. If a horse gets ancy, I can just hold the lead rope and keep the horses head facing forward.


----------



## xxdanioo

For riding we use a rope halter and an english bridle without the noseband, as my guy has only had 2 rides now. We also tie the bit up with twine to the halter so he doesnt try to stick his tongue over the bit. As he progresses, we will lose the halter


----------



## 1997magic

I keep the halter on when I take my horse on trail rides because she gets really excited, nervous, and hyper when I take her and dont want her to get away while I'm putting my bridal on. However, if you have a really good horse that won't run away, it's not needed, but a good percaution to take anyway.


----------



## Ally56

I use a hackamore on my mare. She's got a nice stop, so I can control he easily with one, it allows me to let her graze whenever, not to mention its got to be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## karebear444

Painted Horse said:


> Why not? How do you tie your horse in the trailer if you remove the halter? I don't worry too much about tying tight in the trailer, I usually just slip the lead through the ring but no know. The horses feel the slight resistance and stand. It also keeps the lead up and off the floor and out of their urine. If a horse gets ancy, I can just hold the lead rope and keep the horses head facing forward.


Oh just a personal preference I do tie my horse in the trailer, but I use I use a breakaway halter and a breakway tie. A rope halter isn't going to break and in the event my horse falls I'm not willing to take that chance.


----------



## pony gal

I trail ride with the halter under the bridle.


----------



## mfed58

I have a halter/bridle combo, and I love it! I can take Sonny off the bit for longer breaks, and easily tie him off with the lead line. I leave the lead line hooked up and just tie it off on the horn. It just makes it so much easier. Plus, when I bring him out of the pasture to ride, I take the halter/bridle instead of just a plain halter. I don't have to mess with changing over, or putting one on top of the other, and I think it actually makes taking the bit alot easier. Try it, you'll love it!!!!


----------



## Ian McDonald

kevinshorses said:


> I NEVER leave my halter on when I ride. Sometimes it would be handy but I hate to look like a sheepherder. I have a pair of hobbles that I can carry on my saddle if I think I might need to stop or I always have a lariet that I can use to tie my horse up if I have to.


lol dude, you sound just like Brannaman. I believe one of his quotes is something to the effect of, "if you ride with your halter under your bridle that's fine, just don't tell anyone that you know me". Bridle men are so picky about fashion. Personally, I don't get why using a halter under a snaffle bridle isn't cool but leading a horse by the mouth in a snaffle is.


----------



## Darrin

I stopped leaving my halter on while riding because a couple times the bridle pressed a halter buckle into them and left a sore. Now I just tie it up across the back of my saddle with a latigo.


----------



## natisha

kevinshorses said:


> I NEVER leave my halter on when I ride. Sometimes it would be handy but I hate to look like a sheepherder. I have a pair of hobbles that I can carry on my saddle if I think I might need to stop or I always have a lariet that I can use to tie my horse up if I have to.


You don't like sheep?


----------



## TraceyAnn

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I personally ride with a rope halter under the bridle, but that's ok because there aren't any real cowboys around here for hundreds of miles!


This ^ made me LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77

Ian McDonald said:


> lol dude, you sound just like Brannaman. I believe one of his quotes is something to the effect of, "if you ride with your halter under your bridle that's fine, just don't tell anyone that you know me". Bridle men are so picky about fashion. Personally, I don't get why using a halter under a snaffle bridle isn't cool but leading a horse by the mouth in a snaffle is.


Lol...actually it is bad etiquette or practice lead your horse by the bridle reins. The mecate lead or get down rope is acceptable, but never by your romel reins.

I think it is more about upholding tradition rather than fashion. However we used to tease the boys on the ZX that their outfits cost way more than several years wages ...lol.


----------



## Spotted Image

I use an halter bridle combo, and make sure all my reins can be used as a lead. I make hooks on them. When you have 14 horses tied up, some of these horses having kids who can't tied, riding them, the first adults, off help the kids off. So often times an adult may be dealing with two horses. We have needed to pony the kids randomly, or an green horse. Reins break or anything. Normally one person has an extra. Our reins are really long and can be made into one ride if needed. Then some one who has saddle bags also has an lead rope. We normally like an break every 4 hours or so, we have kids as young as 4 with us, but normally they aren't on their own horse until 5 or 6. We also are riding sometimes 11 hours, so safety is our main worry. When I don't use an halter bridle combo, then I use an halter under, unless it's for barrel races. During training often times the halter is left on. Have saw horses get spooked and hurt them self being tied by the bit. Some of these very well trained horses. Or what happens when that dog attacks your horse and he is tied by the bit.


----------



## boots

COWCHICK77 said:


> Lol...actually it is bad etiquette or practice lead your horse by the bridle reins. The mecate lead or get down rope is acceptable, but never by your romel reins.
> 
> I think it is more about upholding tradition rather than fashion. However we used to tease the boys on the ZX that their outfits cost more than several years wages ...lol.


I was going to mention the get down rope. 

If I'm patching fence I definitely ride with a halter under the bridle. I may be in one place for quite a while and it's more comfortable and secure than the mecate/get down combo. 

Not very punchy, but my friends forgive me.


----------



## Ian McDonald

COWCHICK77 said:


> Lol...actually it is bad etiquette or practice lead your horse by the bridle reins. The mecate lead or get down rope is acceptable, but never by your romel reins.
> 
> I think it is more about upholding tradition rather than fashion. However we used to tease the boys on the ZX that their outfits cost way more than several years wages ...lol.


I can understand about not leading by the reins in the bridle but what's the deal with leading a horse in a snaffle/mecate setup? It's like the whole no-halter-underneath thing is such a faux pas that you may as well be farting in an elevator. They even go so far with it as to invent a complicated knot that you have to screw with every time you want to tie your horse up by the snaffle bit. What's up with that?


----------



## westk1

I'm with others...I'm too vain to leave the halter on under the bridle. I hate how bulky it looks, and I dont like how ill fitting it makes my bridle. I do, however, pack a rope halter in my saddle bags so that when I do get down, he can be tied up or led. Rope halters fold up rather compactly compared to nylon or leather halters, so typically they dont take up too much of my saddle bag "real estate."


----------



## COWCHICK77

boots said:


> I was going to mention the get down rope.
> 
> If I'm patching fence I definitely ride with a halter under the bridle. I may be in one place for quite a while and it's more comfortable and secure than the mecate/get down combo.
> 
> Not very punchy, but my friends forgive me.


Well I don't even ride a horse to fix fence...4 wheeler or a pickup....please forgive me..tee he.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Ian McDonald said:


> I can understand about not leading by the reins in the bridle but what's the deal with leading a horse in a snaffle/mecate setup? It's like the whole no-halter-underneath thing is such a faux pas that you may as well be farting in an elevator. They even go so far with it as to invent a complicated knot that you have to screw with every time you want to tie your horse up by the snaffle bit. What's up with that?



Lol! I know...etiquette is such a pain in the ***....

The knot doesn't take long if you practice and get it down....its all about preserving the mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald

lol yeah I reckon so. I sometimes ride with both my halter and snaffle bit but every time I do, I just get this weird feeling that somehow Buck Brannaman can sense it and disapproves. And frowns. Kind of like how Santa Claus knows whether you've been bad or good. It's a real mindf*ck.


----------



## Bowerbird

I roll my halter and lead up and attach it via a small leather strap to a dee on the back of my saddle, works a treat !


----------



## mildot

The more I look into this, the more I like the idea of a neck collar that can be put on in seconds instead of having a halter on all the time under the bridle.

Less junk on the horse's face = better.

It doesn't look cowboy or NH-ish, but that is even more of a plus for me.

Picket Line Adjustable Neck Collar - Horse.com

Free Head Horse Collar - LuckyPony.com


----------



## COWCHICK77

Ian McDonald said:


> lol yeah I reckon so. I sometimes ride with both my halter and snaffle bit but every time I do, I just get this weird feeling that somehow Buck Brannaman can sense it and disapproves. And frowns. Kind of like how Santa Claus knows whether you've been bad or good. It's a real mindf*ck.



Bah ha ha ha! No doubt!
Instead of "What Would Jesus Do?" You have to ask yourself, "What Would Buck Do?"



mildot said:


> The more I look into this, the more I like the idea of a neck collar that can be put on in seconds instead of having a halter on all the time under the bridle.
> 
> Less junk on the horse's face = better.
> 
> It doesn't look cowboy or NH-ish, but that is even more of a plus for me.
> 
> Picket Line Adjustable Neck Collar - Horse.com
> 
> Free Head Horse Collar - LuckyPony.com


Mildot,
I hate to break this too you, but those neck collars look a lot like what some cowboys do, by putting their hobbles around their neck like a collar.....


----------



## mildot

COWCHICK77 said:


> Mildot,
> I hate to break this too you, but those neck collars look a lot like what some cowboys do, by putting their hobbles around their neck like a collar.....


It figures, cowboys usually are full of common sense. :wink:


----------



## Painted Horse

I hang my hobbles on the back cinch ring.

We hobble the horses a lot while we eat lunch on trail rides.


----------



## Celeste

I have a comment on tying a horse by the reins. One of my colleagues treated a horse that had been tied by the reins on a thin snaffle bit. She panicked for some reason and set back on it. She cut off half her tongue. 

I will stand and hold my horse for eternity before I tie her by the bit. 
I leave the halter on for trail rides. 
I am not into the fashion end of it.

I will say that you boys that post those cowboy pictures with the chaps and hats and boots are really lovely though. It makes me almost want to think about fashion myself.


----------



## WesternBella

I used to, but only because bridling was a hassle.

I quickly got used to it & stopped using a halter.

I can see the need for it on the trail, but not for arena riding. I also hate the cluttered look of it :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Celeste said:


> I have a comment on tying a horse by the reins. One of my colleagues treated a horse that had been tied by the reins on a thin snaffle bit. She panicked for some reason and set back on it. She cut off half her tongue.
> 
> I will stand and hold my horse for eternity before I tie her by the bit.
> I leave the halter on for trail rides.
> I am not into the fashion end of it.
> 
> I will say that you boys that post those cowboy pictures with the chaps and hats and boots are really lovely though. It makes me almost want to think about fashion myself.


If you are referring to post #90 about tying with the snaffle/mecate setup... there is a way to fix your reins so you can tie safely without damaging the horses if it were to pull back. The pressure is much like using a collar around the neck...I will try to find a pic and post.


----------



## mildot

One reason why I only buy bridles and reins with buckle ends is because they are easy to detach from the bit and make an impromptu halter and lead rope out of.


----------



## COWCHICK77

mildot said:


> One reason why I only buy bridles and reins with buckle ends is because they are easy to detach from the bit and make an impromptu halter and lead rope out of.


How do you do that?


----------



## COWCHICK77

Not sure who this guy is but he somewhat demonstrates the knot...

Tying a mecate knot


----------



## mildot

COWCHICK77 said:


> How do you do that?


Check out my bridle. http://www.statelinetack.com/item/tekna-dressage-bridle---black/E000308/

See how the cheek pieces end in buckles? If you undo them the bit comes right off the bridle.

The reins I use have the same buckles on the ends and you can detach them from the bit the same way.

It's an improvisation but you can remove the reins from one side of the bit and buckle it to the bottom of the noseband. Then detach the reins from the other side of the bit and can use that end to tie it to whatever. You can leave the bit on or detach it from the bridle and let the horse graze easily.


----------



## Jolly Badger

mildot said:


> The more I look into this, the more I like the idea of a neck collar that can be put on in seconds instead of having a halter on all the time under the bridle.
> 
> Less junk on the horse's face = better.
> 
> It doesn't look cowboy or NH-ish, but that is even more of a plus for me.
> 
> Picket Line Adjustable Neck Collar - Horse.com
> 
> Free Head Horse Collar - LuckyPony.com


This is what I do, and I love it. 

If we're just going to stop for a quick "pee break" on trail, I leave his bridle on. 

On longer breaks (lunches, etc) the collar goes on, the bridle comes off, and my horse can stand at the hitching post or tree or rail and scratch all the itchy spots to his heart's content, without the worry of him breaking my bridle. When it's time to go, the bridle goes on and the head-collar easily roles into a compact little ball that I can stuff into my saddle bag. The lead rope gets re-knotted and clips onto the side of my saddle, and we're ready to move off again.


----------

